# Heythrop Hunt Ball



## Hunters (24 August 2012)

Had my invitation to The Heythrop Hunt Ball though today in November. Anyone else had theirs?


----------



## Hunters (25 August 2012)

Actually it's good to be back on Heythrop country tonight. Such beautiful country. Back to kimblewick country again in the morning. Ah well we can't have it all I dare say :-(


----------



## Stark Dismay (25 August 2012)

You know the V&C country is lovely too though, don't you Hunters?


----------



## Hunters (25 August 2012)

Indeed I do, I enjoyed an excellent day out with them last season, but as someone of senior years I remain slightly disillusioned by the behaviour of some so called hunt officials. When I was a master, one had the 'greats' to look up to. Alas I just see many 'wannabes' who bully their way up the ranks. I am now not fussed if I hunt again or not.


----------

